# Spider ID (found in cricket box!)



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hiya,

This is my first post in this section (and hopefully my last!) and was wondering if anyone could ID this spider that I found in a box of crickets. I have found a few of them now, some bigger than this one but they all look the same... Is it a harmless house spider or something or is it something more sinister? I am really frightened of spiders and i hate finding them in the crickets!

Here are a few pics



















Anna


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

yep thats a spider allright :whistling2:

its also missing a leg poor begger


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

lol...yes sadly it is a spider and yes...it does appear to be missing a leg...which is the least of its worries if I have anything to do with it


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I had a bulk bag of cricks not long back, there werent that many cricks but there were more than plenty of the same spider.:devil:


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

they are harmless just kill it lol

Josh


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> lol...yes sadly it is a spider and yes...it does appear to be missing a leg...which is the least of its worries if I have anything to do with it


dont you dare :devil:


browner93 said:


> they are harmless just kill it lol
> 
> Josh


hater


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Let it go in ur garden and dont kill it. Jeez u reptile lot invading our forum and then insinuating inverts shud be killed lols. :bash:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Let it go in ur garden and dont kill it. Jeez u reptile lot invading our forum and then insinuating inverts shud be killed lols. :bash:


woooop go selina :notworthy:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

I always find them in with my crickets, I either let them go in my garden or keep them as pets.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have no intentions of killing it myself...thats what leos are for.... 

Thanks for putting my mind at ease that it is not some scary venomous thing!

Anna


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Let it go in ur garden and dont kill it. Jeez u reptile lot invading our forum and then insinuating inverts shud be killed lols. :bash:


Come on i used to say the same then look what happend to me. :lol2:


----------



## kipper (Jul 14, 2008)

I think the person was asking what sort of spider it is, NOT what to do with it.. Like someone with a single brain cell suggested killing it :bash:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's the thread I made about them before...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/98313-spiders-crickets.html


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

that is super spidergirl  thanks for posting that link.. Good to know that they appear in other peoples crickets too and that they are not nasties!

Anna


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

browner93 said:


> they are harmless just kill it lol
> 
> Josh


 mayby we should kill you..see how u like it. :Na_Na_Na_Na: i dont like spiders.but i wouldnt dare kill one.Karma


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

No problem Anna :2thumb:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

I get those with my crickets sometimes, usually feed them to the mantis or frogs but there is one living in the corner of my room that i need to get rid of


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> I have no intentions of killing it myself...thats what leos are for....
> 
> Thanks for putting my mind at ease that it is not some scary venomous thing!
> 
> Anna


:lol2:


----------

